# "Van Duzer"



## OwensBottle (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi there. I don't have a photograph of this bottle but I'll describe it as best I can. On one side it says "VAN DUZER" and on the other is says "FULL MEASURE". On the bottom it says 8 0 6 with a square around the zero.  Its 5 and a 1/2 inches tall with a rectangular body and  neck that flairs slightly.

 I found it at the Manasquan Resevoir and no one around seems to know what it is, even the antique stores near me. Any thoughts?


----------



## David E (Apr 28, 2006)

A square around a circle is Owens 1911 to 1929.
 VAN DUZER NEW YORK
 clear 5 3/8" x  1  15/16"  x 1'
 See Mrs ALLEN (Balsam restorer)



 VAN DUZER'S ESSENCE OF JAMICA GINGER
 NEW YORK)

 DIRECTORIES SHOW ALL NEW yORK CITY 1852, 1891,1896, 1900

 Aqua 5 7/8" x 2 14" x 1 5/5/16

 Unable to locate a MRS ALLEN's

 Dave


----------

